# Bubble magus 180 cone skimmer



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

I use this skimmer for past two weeks now, this skimmer is a work horse!
I get about 3-4 inches of dark skimm every week. This baby is out performing my 
Euro reef rs 120.

If any of you hesitate on Bubble magus cone skimmers, don't! They work like a charm...

Cheers


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

Here us the update on my skimmer,
few pictures of how much skim do i get every week.
Its also nice and dark... I know I made a good choice.

cheers


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks like is doing a great job.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

Can I have a large to go, hold the sugar 










Have you noticed any difference in your tank's water quality/clarity? A friend of mine switched from a Euro-Reef to a Deltec a few years ago, there was a noticeable difference in the water clarity after a week.


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

Have you noticed any difference in your tank's water quality/clarity? A friend of mine switched from a Euro-Reef to a Deltec a few years ago, there was a noticeable difference in the water clarity after a week.[/QUOTE]

My euro reef skimmer is great, little lighter color skim but that could be due to my settings of the skimmer. I run the Bubble Magus at settings 3.5 and I like what it does after a week.
Fist pictures was previous week and the second picture I uploaded after last week passed.

Water quality its hard to tell, I always have clear water in my tank. I only upgraded becuase I'm planning on getting a bigger tank soon, so I wanted something with a more punch. Also the new cone technology, just wanted to try it and see what it does...

cheers


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

explor3r said:


> It looks like is doing a great job.


yeah it does, i am very surprised my self. Initially I didnt like the skimmer quality parts, but Bubble magus had good user reviews so I went fully by that. Installed in my system at home, 24hours passed I was shocked too see how much it pulled from the water after short period of time.


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow that is dark! Makes me look at my skimmate and think I need to make a few adjustments...


----------

